# new aspirant!!!



## rao (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi All

I am a new comer to this forum. My question would have been asked many times before. Hope there will be somebody to answer.

Well, I have just sent my application for federal skilled class migration and I have started research on living and working in Canada.

I am a Chartered Accountant (India), MBA in Finance (UK) and SAP Certified Consultant with over 20 years experience. I am Aged 47.

My wife is IT professsional having certified in Microsoft - CRM with one year experience 

How is the job market in Canada considering my education and experience background ? What should we do more to get absorbed in the job market easily?
How to start getting networked ?

Looking forward to suggestions/advices


----------

